# co-ordinates- how to read them?



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

:? Can anyone explain, in SIMPLE terms the different co-ordinates and how to convert one to another - e.g in the Aires of France they are given as degrees hours and minutes - This is ok in my snooper but it will not accept the other way - eg/ 50.960123/1844947. There is not an option that I can find on the snooper (Ventura s7000)to input them apart from degrees hours and minutes. I think I have asked before but I cant get my head round the way to convert them - can someone please help this poor fool?!! :lol: :lol: Thanks - Marie


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Loads of converters on the net eg

www.gpscoordinates.eu/convert-gps-coordinates.php


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I had the same trouble so wrote this down on the map I always carry

(I don't have a snooper so i don't know the options you have)

if it is written down as this then change your settings to DDD MM.MM

N49.31.004 = 49:31.004 so latitude is either North or South
W001 47.905 = -1:47.905 so longitude is either East or West

is it has more numbers at the end you don't need to add them if it doesn't allow you!

if it is either S or W then it is a - (minus symbol first)

This so far has worked for me with a Garmin...TomTom and Osmand (android mapping) and google maps when taking co ordinates from the all the aires France book.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Here's a handy little convertor (Excel).


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies - I will have a god look at that site Im sure it will help - The trouble with the Snooper is that it only seems to have one setting and doesn't have a - sign on it - !!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Doesn't anyone do it in their head?

Kev
(ex navaigating officer)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try just typing the co-ords in as you have them (but check the destination before relying on it) I am pretty sure thats what I do with my Tomtom.

I am pretty sure that the Decimal numbers are NOT the same as the Degrees minutes and seconds, thats why they are shown in different formats!!! 

The sat nav will accept the numbers but take you to the WRONG location.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Just had a fiddle and it seems you can do it with a calculator..

Take longitude 50 . 85850 to convert it to deg . min's. seconds.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Take 50 degrees Ok'

Next numbers 85 divide by 1.666 = 51 mins, ignore small numbers unless it is near the next whole number

Next take 850, divide by 27.777 = 30.6 seconds ignore any further numbers..

same conversion for latitude I suppose...

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our old Garmin (€22.50) gives three options for coordinates. I just put in which ones fit.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Try just typing the co-ords in as you have them (but check the destination before relying on it) I am pretty sure thats what I do with my Tomtom.
> 
> I am pretty sure that the Decimal numbers are NOT the same as the Degrees minutes and seconds, thats why they are shown in different formats!!!
> 
> The sat nav will accept the numbers but take you to the WRONG location.


Andy is right because mathematically degrees etc. are to a base of 60 whereas the decimal representation is to a base of 10. So a direct comparison is incorrect.

Geoff


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds a bit complicated to me and I like things easy so I have copilot on a smartphone which accepts any format. :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Marie (OP)

I'm surprised you say you can't access all 3 types of co-ords on your S7000

I have the S6000, which preceded your model and I can get them all ie Decimal Degrees, Degrees Minutes Seconds, and DEgrees Decimal minutes.

When inputting the Longitude you ignore any minus symbol-so you don't need it anyway

Have another look. Your interface should have the . (decimal pt) AND the deg, min and sec symbols-so you should be able to input all 3 formats

To emphasise the point already made these three co-ordinates are all the same place:

N 53.462968"
W-2.291367"

N53deg 27'45.95"
W 2deg 17'28.16"

N53deg 27.766'
W2deg 17.469'


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got the 6000 series, the co ordinate searches are on the same screen...........either decimal point OR deg, min secs

tony


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Was thinking of getting a snooper and was aware of possible problem with the different co-ordinates. website indicated that you put in whatever you have and snooper recognises it. would need to check with a map to make sure you end up at the right place though before setting off.
My Garmin, ancient cheapo and Johns tomtom rider both have the 3 settings to choose from.


Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

georgiemac/marie

So have you sussed out the co-ords on your S7000 then?

Several of us Snooper owners confirm you should be able to access all formats.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tel, he's probably got lost :lol: 

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Last seen going round this roundabout looking for an exit signed Calais.

-23.72184, 133.86739


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tonyt said:


> Last seen going round this roundabout looking for an exit signed Calais.
> 
> -23.72184, 133.86739


Alice springs to mind


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You mean Desert Springs :wink: One huge island for little use, unless it's to accommodate 'road trains'

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tony

I was just working off an atlas page of the world so I reckon I got quite close  

Geoff


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry I have been away and couldn't get internet  No still cant get the snooper to change format - Ill have to keep going round in circles !! Thanks everyone - Marie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Whoever you bought it from.............ask them

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> Doesn't anyone do it in their head?
> Kev
> (ex navaigating officer)


Nah ! I just aim & point the van in the rough direction I want to go . . . 
Sooner or later I'm over the ditches, leave the ploughed fields & come across a handy road. Maps are for whosies & GPS units are purposely designed to get you lost. 
Failsafe method Is (a) wet finger, (b) hold finger up, (c) rotate finger,
When you feel the breeze, choose which way to go - North, South, East,or West . . It always works for me - (sometimes I'm even within 40 or 50miles of my intended destination !! :silly:

(Isn't that the way the wavy navy do it ?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Sorry I have been away and couldn't get internet Sad No still cant get the snooper to change format - Ill have to keep going round in circles !! Thanks everyone - Marie"

Marie

Can you post a pic of the interface/screen you get when you press "Find location by Co-ords" on your Snooper?


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Will try thanks


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hope this works


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

And the other view N /W


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Looking at your picture I would have thought if you enter the first 2 numbers for whole degrees then a full stop and then the rest of the numbers it would work for the decimal format. Ignore the min and sec symbols.

ray


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly, that's what I said before, use the decimal point OR use the deg, mins 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray and Tony

Do you not still need to put in the minus sign for W - otherwise you could be in Kent instead of Hampshire?

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> :GEMMYExactly, that's what I said before, use the decimal point OR use the deg, mins tony


Much the same as on Google Earth. Just input the number and then a space OR a decimal point and the system automatically knows which format you're using?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Marie

That's exactly the same as my S6000 and you CAN input all three formats- honest :lol: 

Don't forget you can change N to S or E to W- and ignore the minus cos you don't have one!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> nicholsong"]Ray and Tony
> 
> Do you not still need to put in the minus sign for W - otherwise you could be in Kent instead of Hampshire?
> 
> Geoff


Hey up.

Looking at the picture you can just put in East or West on the machine by altering it up or down..

The confusing bit is when you get co-ordinates from some where and they do not put East or West but have the minus sign, I'll be buggered if I can remember if the minus sign is East or West.. I think it's West hmm, or it could be East. :lol: :lol: :lol:

raty.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hey ray- 
don't confuse Marie any further., One step at a time :lol:

Oh- and my instructions say- when inputting longitude(W) ignore the minus sign....so yes, it's West

As I keep saying the Snooper doesnt have one anyway so it's easy to ignore :wink:


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

How do I change the format then tellbell


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't change ANYTHING, just use the decimal point OR  the deg ,min, sec buttons

tony


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Tried everything suggested nothing works. When I put it onto N/E only numbers appear. Even the full stop is greyed out it seems there is something amiss with the flipping thing I will ring the place I bought if from tomorrow and see if they can sort it out for me Thanks everyone.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Here's how to enter coordinates into the s7000










hope it helps

Scott


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Scott

Yes that's what I have on my "manual" too and we've been through all that before-see a previous post of mine-but either Marie has a mental block :wink: -or there's a problem with her satnav.

Hopefully she'll come back to us when she's spoken to her supplier- or better still the Snooper people


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

ok all you clever clogs looks at the second of my pics when it's on N/E I can ONLY put numbers in no degrees no full stop nothing Zilch so how do I do that then? Answers on a postcard please my brains addled. BTW I do have a degree and a masters however clearly not in maths


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

georgiemac said:


> ok all you clever clogs looks at the second of my pics when it's on N/E I can ONLY put numbers in no degrees no full stop nothing Zilch so how do I do that then? Answers on a postcard please my brains addled. BTW I do have a degree and a masters however clearly not in maths


What are the coordinates (and location so I can make sure I am in the right place) you are trying to enter on the S7000, I will try and enter them on mine and let you know if/how I did it :wink:

Scott


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Scott-I was about to suggest the same thing :lol: 

Marie-if you lose some of your screen (ie deg, min etc) when you change settings to N/E I can only assume there's something wrong with the satnav. Mine certainly doesn't change when I put N/E in.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You should buy the sat nav I have for sale it will accept both types of coordinates with out you having to change anything.

Just tested with both types.

Not bad for a cheap Chinese sat nav out doing the market leaders.

Andy


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Sat Nav*

Hi I am having a similar problem, my S2500 will only accept one type of coordinates, ( minuets and seconds ) with other coordinates when I move on to quick menu, it says no street name, and wont move on, I have tried all the suggestions so far. Brian......


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Not sure about the s2500 but looking at the pics of the 7000 the latter is certainly from same "stable" As my 6000 and am intrigued why Marie can't get all coordinate types. 

Has Marie contacted supplier? Is she any further with this? 

Are you there Marie?


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes still lurking here but busy working I am going to try the things suggested and get back - watch this space x


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok update - have spoken to the snooper people and it's wasn't straightforward. Apparently when you want to. Input E you don't press E at the bottom of the screen you press W which then goes on to E. When entering co-ordinate in the format I couldn't enter it was because I apparently didn't put the degree sign in instead of the " sign I think I have got in now but who knew? 
the instructions don't make any of that clear thanks everyone for all the help lets hope it's sorted now or I'll get a b----- map!!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> :? Can anyone explain, in SIMPLE terms the different co-ordinates and how to convert one to another - e.g in the Aires of France they are given as degrees hours and minutes - This is ok in my snooper but it will not accept the other way - eg/ 50.960123/1844947. There is not an option that I can find on the snooper (Ventura s7000)to input them apart from degrees hours and minutes. I think I have asked before but I cant get my head round the way to convert them - can someone please help this poor fool?!! :lol: :lol: Thanks - Marie


I think you mean degrees, minutes and seconds.

It seems strange that the ventura can only use one form of coordinates. My Tomtom and Garmin satnavs all give me a choice.


----------

